# Charlie on 2 feet



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Suw heres pic you wanted lol,


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

omg how beautiful is he, what kind of cat is he?

very blue eyes and lovely markings around the face.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:cryin:

I Love this cat.......:001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Bluechip, Charlie is an 8 month old Seal bi-colour Ragdoll,


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

God i love your cat........he is so beautiful , how did he do in the shows in january im sure that when ya was showing him.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Super. yes you are right he was in a show in Jan held in Reading, he won a first place in his open class, he was also given Best of Breed and in his side classes he got a first and a second place, what made them more pleasing was the fact there were 13 cats in each of his classes so as you can imagine we came away so thrilled, hahaha ive not seen that other member since my comment hon, i think she ran away terrified hahahaha chat soon . CHRIS


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

What a cutie...great pics.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

hahahaha!!!....well we wont see her around here anytime soon lol 

Glad to hear he did well...doesnt suprise me i think charlie is probably the best looking cat ive ever seen


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! What a cat!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful, the eyes are stunning.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> hahahaha!!!....well we wont see her around here anytime soon lol
> 
> Glad to hear he did well...doesnt suprise me i think charlie is probably the best looking cat ive ever seen


hi hon, thats such a lovely thing for you to say and means so much to us thank you again. CHRIS


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He looks gorgeous as ever Chris! I love the big blue eyes - and is that my cushion you have there? lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> He looks gorgeous as ever Chris! I love the big blue eyes - and is that my cushion you have there? lol


Looks the same Lyn lol, we both must have good taste . hehehe


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow hes very Beautiful:001_wub:


----------

